# Tinted Lip Balm * EASY & NO MESS *



## cyens (Jan 29, 2006)

I hope you guys like my first tutorial on mut.

This is what you need:

*A keddle to boil water

*A big and smaller bowl

*Mac pigments ( make sure its lip safe )

*Lip Balm, gloss or vasiline in a jar

*A brand new, never used Bobbypin

*Alcool

*A small spoon

*1

First heat up the water, it need to be steamy hot, not boiling.

*2

Clean up the small spoon with alcool and put about 1/4 spoon of pigments evently on top of your lipbalm, about 0.5cm evenly. Close tighly.





*3

Pour the water in the small bowl, right under the lid of the jar. Put the bigger bowl on top of the smaller bowl to keep the heat in.

Leave for 5 minutes untill the lip balm as soften up, in a rich cream like liquid.





*4

Unfold and clean up the bobby pin with alcool. Use it to stir up the pigments in the lip balm, it takes about 2 to 3 minutes to get it tottaly mixed up evenly. The pigments need to seek in.

*5

Let it cool down and enjoy.

In the jar when its done

Melon mac pigments





Electric coral + white





On my lips: Melon and electric coral + white







If you make some mixes, please feel free to post them in this thread. I want to see other colors.


----------



## Zoey (Jan 29, 2006)

Cyens,welcome to MUT! This is one awesome tutorial! it's a great idea how to use pigments!


----------



## alliestella (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Cyens ! Nice to see you here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Welcome to Mut !

Your tutorial is great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 29, 2006)

thats cool, thanx


----------



## kaeisme (Jan 30, 2006)

Good color!


----------



## foxyruby (Jan 30, 2006)

_they are lovely colors @ Cyens!Well Done_


----------



## Leony (Jan 30, 2006)

Cool tut!

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Summer (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks! Great tutorial!


----------



## supsugah (Jan 30, 2006)

That's pretty neat. I was thinking if there was a way of doing something like that aside from layering lipstick and lip balm on top of eachother.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2006)

That is so cool! Love the color on your lips.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 31, 2006)

Awesome tutorial!


----------



## d0rkie (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow, it seems so easy! Something that even I can't mess up!


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 31, 2006)

wow amazing tut! welcome to MUT.


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi,

What a great idea. Excellent tutorial:clap


----------



## breathless (Feb 2, 2006)

great tutorial! next time i go to target, i'll have to pick up some balms for cheap.


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 2, 2006)

wow very nice! thank you and welcome to Mut!:icon_chee


----------



## noof (Feb 2, 2006)

great tutorial.

thank you.


----------



## beaugael (Feb 3, 2006)

wow cnt believe u can do that.... cooool


----------



## suzizack (Feb 6, 2006)

I have done this using a hair dryer to heat the lip balm, then added in the pigments, stirred, put in freezer for 15 minutes to set.. works equally well. Love the fact we can make our own specific color lip balms.. I even added some vanilla essential oil for yummy taste :icon_chee


----------



## dragueur (Feb 13, 2006)

cool! i didnt know pigments can be used like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow what a great tutorial! Thanks cyens.

And thanks suzizack for your input too!


----------



## Ley (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice tutorial! Thanks for posting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nolee (Feb 14, 2006)

cool, Nice tutorial

love how the colors turned out


----------



## lilla (Feb 25, 2006)

That's good, thanks.


----------



## ilafa (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow, this is so cool! i gotta try it some time. Thanks for posting!


----------



## gotchabear (Mar 2, 2006)

wow, both shades look great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 4, 2006)

I make my own lipbalsm all the time! For containers, you can get really cute multiple compartment ones on ebay, or little metal tins or glass jars from http://www.containerandpackaging.com. You can order up to 10 products from them (but sometimes jar + lid = 2 items) as "samples" (they're targeted towrads manufacturers) and all you do is pay shipping! The thing is you can only sample one of each kind, so I got some bigger containers for powders and stuff. ^^ Hope someone finds this useful! I can never find right jars at just regular stures.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## ysa_38 (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for the recipe.. ill try it one of these days..


----------



## _withoutYou (Apr 15, 2006)

:eusa_whistle:


----------



## Anyah_Green (Apr 15, 2006)

How cool! Thanks for the tut! And Welcome to MuT!


----------



## Lavazza (Apr 20, 2006)

IÂ´d like to be a chemist !


----------



## Satin (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 26, 2006)

thanks for posting


----------



## lovely_girlta (Jun 26, 2006)

Love the colour. What a great idea. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paola (Jun 26, 2006)

excellent tutorial  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 26, 2006)

wow! thanks for posting!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 26, 2006)

What a fantastic idea!! Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## dreeeem (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## allykitykitykat (Jun 30, 2006)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the color.. I am off to make my own now! Thanks!!:yesss:


----------



## ecstasia (Jul 3, 2006)

This is a great tutorial and if I had pigments I'd probably play with it. However can I make a couple suggestions?

Number one: Try using Witxh Hazel instead of Alcohol. Even just to sterilize with, alcohol can be drying and since the ingredients are touching the tools that the alcohol cleaned, it can affect the ingredients.

Number two: Instead of a bobby pin use one of those unused craft popsicle sticks. You can buy them by the bag at Wal-Mart. The reason for this is that you really don't want to use metal to stir a liquid cosmetic. The metal could rust (even if it doesn't appear to be) and the rust would mix with the gloss.

I make my own lip balms from time to time so I learned that these were better things to use. Everything else sounds great though!

-- Lissi


----------



## michko970 (Jul 3, 2006)

Great tutorial! those colors are both really pretty, thanks for posting this!


----------



## mz_ceecee (Jul 3, 2006)

wow.

great tutorial


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## lori604 (Aug 9, 2006)

hey that's awesome! i think i might try it!


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 10, 2007)

Awesome! I've always wanted to make my own lipbalm! =)


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Apr 11, 2007)

O my gosh girl I love it.I'm soo gonna try this thanks soo much. atches:


----------



## ~Rani~ (May 27, 2007)

Great tut


----------



## nikky (May 31, 2007)

those look great. you need to go into business


----------



## Ashley (May 31, 2007)

How pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## greatnana (Jun 4, 2007)

wow girl great job


----------



## Rubiez (Jul 9, 2007)

Hmm..I have the urge to make a teal + violet lippie now....xD


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info .I shall try that


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome and great idea.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 14, 2007)

BUMP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i decided to resurrect this thread and post some recipes i found on my favorite online store (it recently started to sell natural aromatic extracts, cosmetic dyes etc...).

*Mango lipbalm :*

for 20 ml :

Mango butter : 12 g

Beeswax : 1,5 g

Sweet almond oil : 6 g (environ 6 ml)

Mango aromatic extract : 20 drops

Melt the butter with the wax. Mix well. Allow it to cool before adding the oil, then the extract. Let it cool completely.

*Protective cream for lips :*

Shea butter : 15g

Sweet almond/jojoba oil : 12ml

Rosewater : 5 to 10ml

Citrus EO : 1 drop.

Using the bain marie (double boiler?) method, melt the shea butter with the oil, mix regularly. Remove form heat, add the rosewater and the EO and mix until it has cooled down. Store in pots..

*Mint-chocolate lipbalm :*

Beeswax : 2 teaspoons

Cocoa butter (melted) : 2 teaspoons

Sweet almond oil : 2 teaspoons

Shea butter : 1 teaspoon

Cocoa (powder) : Â¾ teaspoon

Honey : 4 drops

Vitamin E oil : Â½ teaspoon

Peppermint EO : 1 drop

At low heat, using the bain marie methos, mix until melted the beeswax, shea butter, cocoa butter and sweet almond oil. Add the cocoa and mix. Add the vitamin E and honey and mix. Finally, add the EO.

Store in little pots and allow the lipbalm to harden by placing them in the fridge.

*Another lipbalm recipe :*

Sweet almond oil : 2 tbspoons

Beeswax : 1 tablespoon

Beetjuice : 1/8 to 1 teaspoon

Mix the oil and wax, until melted, using the bain marie method. Let it cool a bit before adding the beetjuice. Store in a clean empty pot, allow it to cool completely. Apply it on your lips with your fingertips or a lipbrush.

*Mango lipgloss :*

For a tube or pot of 12ml

Beeswax : 0,3g

Veg substitute for lanolin : 1g

Castor oil : 5g (about 5 ml)

Shea butter : 2g (about 2ml)

Glycerin : 1,4g (about 1,5 ml)

Logwood : 0,2g (a big pointy end of a knife)

Mango aromatic extract : 0,1g (5 drops)

Mix the dye and the extract with the glycerine. Melt the beeswax with the lanolin substitute, the castor oil and the shea butter (in another pan). Mix well. When cool, add the glycerin. Store in a pot and allow the product to cool completely.


----------



## Lia (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting! I really like those things, LOL!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 15, 2007)

lol Lia, me too !!! i jumped everywhere when i foudn those mango recipes !!!

(i even found a recipe involving coconut milk, but it was for a body lotion if i remember well).


----------



## norfolkchica (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow thanks for posting this and thanks to everyone who posted suggestions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 15, 2007)

I really like your tutorial! Welcome to MUT =)


----------



## Lia (Jul 15, 2007)

Haha, don't even talk about coconut milk,:add_wegbrech: You'd love to live here, we have mango trees on the streets and when November reaches, they're full of mangos - the down side is when they hit the cars or your head :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 15, 2007)

can i use food colourings to substitute the pigment ??

can it be eye shadow?


----------



## McRubel (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the post!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 17, 2007)

if it's loose e/s, why not? i know MAC indicates which pigments are safe to use on the lips.

i don't know about food coloring, i had (maybe it's false) the impression the food colorings were mostly chemicals, and i wonder if they would color also the lips?

looooooooooool :add_wegbrech: ouch !!

i love mangos, they're my favorite smoothie ingredient, and when i'll have more time, i'll try to find a recipe for a body lotion :yey: yum !! (i'll put a special label : "not for eating").


----------



## princessmich (Jul 18, 2007)

Very nice tutorial


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Aug 18, 2007)

YAY !!!! i made my very own first lipbalm !!

i boiled all the tools in a big pan for 10 minutes. the original recipe involved 2,5g of each oil and 2g of acid and shea butter (all fitting in a 9ml pot). as i don't have a precise balance and those things cost a fortune for me, i used a mocha spoon.

i mixed :

a moka spoon of stearic acid

a moka spoon of shea butter

a moka spoon of vanilla oil

a moka spoon of coconut oil

i put them in a small saucepan, using the double boiler method, on low to medium heat, and stirred with a small round knife (the one you use to spread butter on a toast lol). then i took the pan off the heat, and gently put the thing in a small lipbalm pot. make sure you do that quickly though, as it tends to become solid quite rapidly.

i added, just for the fun, a single drop of mango extract, powerful thing so you really don't need much.

then wait until it's cool to put the cap on it.

next time i'll try adding some pigment, i was thinking some rosebud blush (from lily lolo).

i haven't tried it yet, though i can tel it smells good, and Mom stopped me there, she had to cook an apple pie, we have a small kitchen so i though my lipbalm experiments would have to wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (i must say my mom's apple pies are really good so, worth it).


----------



## hampwife (Aug 21, 2007)

wow!!!


----------



## Lia (Aug 23, 2007)

You could also exchange the stearic acid by beeswax - there are ones that smell like honey! If you research on the internet you'll find tons of websites teaching how to make your own lipbalm! Also, one thing i'd like to try would be making lotion bars (like Lush ones)


----------



## LordxCupcake (Aug 27, 2007)

very helpful


----------



## kcamille (Sep 1, 2007)

sounds cool to make


----------



## yda (Sep 7, 2007)

oh my gosh!!! thanks so much for sharing this! this is fantastic! i'll try it with MMU though..


----------



## glamadelic (Sep 7, 2007)

i tried this with mmu.. i think i used too much powder, though, because it turned all cakey and made my lips flake. but its probably because i mostly used foundation powder. i only did that because i wanted a nude lip color.


----------



## tina123 (Sep 30, 2007)

How long is the wearing time of lip tint?


----------



## mayuu (Sep 5, 2009)

Pretty!


----------

